# Those damn Triangles



## arnisandyz (Aug 2, 2002)

Besides FMA, I also enjoy a good NBA basketball game.  I've been checking out Tex Winters/Phil Jacksons (LA Lakers, Chicago Bulls)  Triangle Offense to see how/why it works.  After looking at several sites and trying to understand the concept of it, I couldn't help but draw a relation to the triangle footwork in our FMA.  This is a very brief description (and probably not very accurate) but ideally in the triangle offense you have players set at specific points on the court arranged in such a way that they create different triangle formations together.  This is in theory suppose to open up passing lanes and shots moreso than an isolation or man to man type offense.  Think about it, its the same thing with the FMA footwork, except of course your substituting feet for players.  When your feet are set in the right place, it opens up a variety of offensive options like sweeps, hits, kicks, etc.  It can also allow you to penatrate a defense and "get to the hole" so to speak.  The feet are constantly in motion, changing from different formations (just like the NBA players).  To make the triangle offense work in the NBA all the players have to understand the concept and work together like your feet (OK that was a reach)!

What do you think?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 9, 2002)

I hadn't really thought about it that way but the concept is somewhat that same.  Good thinking


----------



## arnisador (Aug 9, 2002)

...where else this basic idea is used?


----------



## Corey Minatani (Aug 15, 2002)

Triangles are everywhere, they are seen in a lot of arts such as aikijujutsu and jujutsu.

We have a guy named George Hoover, who did an article about this sort of thing.

you can check it out on the articles portion of the following website:

www.geocities.com/wrcma/Home.arthoover3


----------

